# Heil furnace, flashing 6+1 code



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

A model number would help. I think the blower might be a significant clue. Could have looked out cause of low air flow if the the filter was dirty or your ac coil is plugged up.


----------



## z33tec (Nov 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> A model number would help. I think the blower might be a significant clue. Could have looked out cause of low air flow if the the filter was dirty or your ac coil is plugged up.


Thanks for the feedback. I can grab the model number when I get home tonight.

I think I can rule out at least the filter, because I had changed it right before it happened the first time. Changed it again the other day, and it wasn't very dirty.

It is a Heil furnace with the Honeywell smartvalve - which I have been told are basically completely pieces of junk that have lots of problems. 

When you say the blower could be a clue.. do you mean the fact that it seized and had to be replaced? Or that it's not making it to the point that it kicks on?

I will have to have someone take a look at the AC coil as that sounds like something I don't want to mess with on my own.

It's a 2 stage ignition(I think that's what it's called), which uses a hot surface to light the pilot, which then lights the burners. I was thinking it might be an ignition problem but since I can't force the problem to happen, I have no way of knowing if the burners are lighting or not. I don't think they are, but I can't be 100% sure.

Hopefully it is just a matter of something needing to be cleaned rather than replaced.


----------

